
An Island of Silicon Valley Affordability Says Yes to More Housing - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/04/silicon-valley-california-affordable-housing-sb50-palo-alto/587773/
======
masonic
"A few miles west, Stanford University trains the next generation of world
business leaders."

Has this author ever looked at a map? There is nothing to the west of EPA that
is even in the same county as Stanford. Stanford is almost due south. Despite
its name. EPA is to the _north /northwest_ of Palo Alto.

